# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  City cuts 02

## Mouse

Here is a series of 5 adjacent cuts from Merelan City for you.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## J.Edward

The colors in these lend themselves so well to being bookmarks.  :Smile: 
Excellent stuff Mouse.

----------


## ThomasR

Your marvelous city could provide a lot of beautiful bookmarks

----------


## Mouse

Thank you John and Thomas  :Very Happy: 

I lightened the map before I sliced these out of it.  I think the original is a tad on the dark side now I look at it again  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

Smartened them up a bit with a title and so on  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## damonjynx

Apparently I need to spread the rep love. Great bookmarks Mouse.

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Damonjynx  :Very Happy: 

I know what you mean about rep.  I've run out a lot just lately with all these great bookmarks coming out!  LOL!

----------

